# Panther



## tracker10 (Apr 19, 2011)

So as I pull up to one of my favorite stands this afternoon I look down the road and see a deer! I pull up my 30-06 put it in scope and holy shit! It's a huge cat every bit if 40-50 pounds tail dragging the ground carrying a critter in its mouth! As I realize it's a panther and not a deer I'm telling my wife look at the panther! My wife and my two children watch this amazing view of the rarely sighted cat slowly cross the road! What a sight!!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Here we go!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Try'n Hard said:


> Here we go!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


Lmao

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Forum Runner


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Was driving through a lease with my family one day and saw a couple of big birds. It turned out to be peacocks. They obviously escaped from somewhere, but I have no idea where


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Stop... Please stop......


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

The one I saw had a leash, and was being walked by Moses.

My mistake, must have been dark that night....it was LL...


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I've got my popcorn in the microwave....


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

In on the first page!


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

I have a liger on my game cam but you guys wouldn't believe me so im not going to post it.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Should have shot it.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

CHUMM BUCKET said:


> I have a liger on my game cam but you guys wouldn't believe me so im not going to post it.


Lol


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

i had Sasquatch broadside at 28yds but the wind swirled and he ran off! True story!!!


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

I had an encounter with one at a bar once. Wait, maybe that was a black cougar.... Hard to remember that night.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

fisheye48 said:


> i had Sasquatch broadside at 28yds but the wind swirled and he ran off! True story!!!


Bedroom antics don't count.....:thumbup:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Ok - I'll be first 
33 years ago
While I was hunting rabbits on a dirt road, with my pellet gun, looked up and a solid black panther ran across the road about thirty Yds in front of me. In Pace about a quarter mile behind where the Walmart is today
No joke.
No kidding
100% certain
Scared the living crap outta me!!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

This is funny stuff


----------



## CreekLifeFL (Jun 22, 2013)

grouper22 said:


> Bedroom antics don't count.....:thumbup:


LMAO:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

CHUMM BUCKET said:


> I have a liger on my game cam but you guys wouldn't believe me so im not going to post it.


That's my favorite animal.


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

I was at orange beach (perdido pass) fishing on those rock jetties for sheepshead one foggy morning. I heard a rustling sound and looked up on the rocks and saw a male Ibex eating my shrimp out of the bag! True story:thumbsup:


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I don't think the OP realized how big the can of worms was before he started typing.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

I think this got posted on the eglin hunting page to.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

jmunoz said:


> I think this got posted on the eglin hunting page to.


Send me the link


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

Eglin released a dozen black panthers to control the hog problem.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

deeptracks said:


> Eglin released a dozen black panthers to control the hog problem.


Yeah I heard that as well.. I overheard the biologists talking about it on base the other day... It was only 9 though. FWC released another 4 three years ago. Part of some rehabilitation project...On the Carr unit... That's why they don't let anyone hunt there..They are very territorial. Don't want anyone to get hurt.....


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

espo16 said:


> Yeah I heard that as well.. I overheard the biologists talking about it on base the other day... It was only 9 though. FWC released another 4 three years ago. Part of some rehabilitation project...On the Carr unit... That's why they don't let anyone hunt there..They are very territorial. Don't want anyone to get hurt.....


The 4 they relased a few years back are gone. Two got hit by cars and the other 2 are in Central Alabama per the tracking data.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

espo16 said:


> send me the link


10-4


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

You shure this ain't the one you seen?


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I came to one morning and thought I smelled fish. Saw something close by. Thought it was a black cat with a redbird in it's mouth...


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Bodupp said:


> I came to one morning and thought I smelled fish. Saw something close by. Thought it was a black cat with a redbird in it's mouth...


 lol, at least it wasn't a buzzard...


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Bodupp said:


> I came to one morning and thought I smelled fish. Saw something close by. Thought it was a black cat with a redbird in it's mouth...



I saw what ya' done there.... LOL


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

jmunoz said:


> You shure this ain't the one you seen?
> 
> View attachment 191577


Man that's hilarious!


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

Downtime2 said:


> I saw what ya' done there.... LOL


Some of them will eat anything it can fit in its mouth!


----------



## Hercules (Nov 28, 2010)

My dad and I were hunting in Cantonment when I was a teenager and saw a black panther and her 3 cubs cross in front of us. Pretty scary sight.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Panther-capra


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Hercules said:


> My dad and I were hunting in Cantonment when I was a teenager and saw a black panther and her 3 cubs cross in front of us. Pretty scary sight.


Serious question... off Jacks Branch close to Muscogee rd?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Bodupp said:


> I came to one morning and thought I smelled fish. Saw something close by. Thought it was a black cat with a redbird in it's mouth...


u nasty!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

deeptracks said:


> Eglin released a dozen black panthers to control the hog problem.


They were seen throwing them out of blacked out helicopters.

http://www.ncwildlife.org/News/Blogs/NCWRCBlog/tabid/715/EntryId/19/Wildlife-Mythbusters.aspx

just like this


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

outside9 said:


> they were seen throwing them out of blacked out helicopters.
> 
> http://www.ncwildlife.org/news/blogs/ncwrcblog/tabid/715/entryid/19/wildlife-mythbusters.aspx
> 
> just like this


 government lies!!!!


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> government lies!!!!


Well yea!


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

I cant speak about panthers but i sure have a taste for cougars

On another note the OP must be scratching his head and by now he's looking for another fishing/hunting forum:001_huh:


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Mike aka FishWerks said:


> I cant speak about panthers but i sure have a taste for cougars
> 
> On another note the OP must be scratching his head and by now he's looking for another fishing/hunting forum:001_huh:


they are giving him Hell on fb to.


----------



## HO5TILE1 (Oct 25, 2013)

What are yall talking about they are releasing all kind of African beasts to generate revenue for Florida in a few more years they will have guides to take hunters on safari in Florida kinda like snipe hunting..I already signed up for the 2016 tiger and elephant quota hunts


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

HO5TILE1 said:


> What are yall talking about they are releasing all kind of African beasts to generate revenue for Florida in a few more years they will have guides to take hunters on safari in Florida kinda like snipe hunting..I already signed up for the 2016 tiger and elephant quota hunts


 Have they had the draw yet? I had a hell of a time with the online system. I was trying to apply for the late season archery Cape buffalo.


----------



## HO5TILE1 (Oct 25, 2013)

I think it's still open but if not hell u can just join me as my guest I think we are allowed 1 tiger and 1 buffalo per person but only 1 elephant lol


----------



## HO5TILE1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Also I heard through the grapevine that we now have the technology to do the whole dinosaur thing like the movie so in the future we will hunt a T-Rex with a blow gun


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

I just applied for the Avon Park Kudu hunt...Can't wait!


----------



## HO5TILE1 (Oct 25, 2013)

espo16 said:


> I just applied for the Avon Park Kudu hunt...Can't wait!


I heard that park is all the rave the Kudu just come right up to ya good luck I stabbed my first few weeks back


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

HO5TILE1 said:


> I heard that park is all the rave the Kudu just come right up to ya good luck I stabbed my first few weeks back


 
Sweet!!!!


----------



## Specktacular5 (Sep 28, 2011)

So I just got a tag for the Chimpanzee hunt and I would love to know where I can go to get one. I mean I don't want anyone's secret spots just a point in the right direction. Kinda like the guys who want to kill deer in black water they want you to tell them were to go but not your secret spot just a point in the right direction :thumbup:


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

Specktacular5 said:


> So I just got a tag for the Chimpanzee hunt and I would love to know where I can go to get one. I mean I don't want anyone's secret spots just a point in the right direction. Kinda like the guys who want to kill deer in black water they want you to tell them were to go but not your secret spot just a point in the right direction :thumbup:




I'll sell you 3 spots for $99. Yea, that just happened, I just combined the panther thread with the selling spots thread... You're welcome.


----------



## Specktacular5 (Sep 28, 2011)

MikeH said:


> I'll sell you 3 spots for $99. Yea, that just happened, I just combined the panther thread with the selling spots thread... You're welcome.


That's awesome! are you sure they are private numbers or are they public numbers you call private?


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Hell yeah Hostile! If I get drawn, we have two more tags. Thinking about the gorilla hunt... That would be a real challenge.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Specktacular5 said:


> That's awesome! are you sure they are private numbers or are they public numbers you call private?


Only one way to tell. Post them so the rest of us can compare our numbers to them.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Is this it?


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

espo16 said:


> Yeah I heard that as well.. I overheard the biologists talking about it on base the other day... It was only 9 though. FWC released another 4 three years ago. Part of some rehabilitation project...On the Carr unit... That's why they don't let anyone hunt there..They are very territorial. Don't want anyone to get hurt.....


 Val....those cats are my pets at the fish hatchery....I take pride in the ones we released in the Carr Quail hunting unit.
As Jason would say:
"Why those big ol cats come down to tem there fish ponds....drink em some water....and chase them their whitetail goats all them hunters isa trying to kill travelin up an down Norman Riley Lane...................
Come visit the the FWC hatchery and ill take you for a tour of the cat pen.... and show you some deer woods.....


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

flounder1156 said:


> Val....those cats are my pets at the fish hatchery....I take pride in the ones we released in the Carr Quail hunting unit.
> As Jason would say:
> "Why those big ol cats come down to tem there fish ponds....drink em some water....and chase them their whitetail goats all them hunters isa trying to kill travelin up an down Norman Riley Lane...................
> Come visit the the FWC hatchery and ill take you for a tour of the cat pen.... and show you some deer woods.....


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## HO5TILE1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Heck yea Blake but we have to wrestle the gorilla into submission before we shoot him...Some animal rights crap but this whole safari thing is gonna be great..hell I have a gorilla saddle we just ride that sucker out of the woods. But don't worry I got your back........WAY BACK


----------

